# Macbook battery life



## skcuf (Apr 8, 2008)

I just got a new mac less than a week ago and the battery life only lasts for up to 2.5 hours. I don't know why this is seeing that it is supposed to last up to 6 and most people say they usually get 4. Is there something I can do to increase my battery life? or should I just take it in and get a new one showing them that it is less than a week old? would they even do anything to help me


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Battery life depends on what you are doing. Is the LCD brightness turned all the way up, or all the way down? Are you playing a game, or writing a paper? Are you watching videos, playing music, or surfing the web? Is the wireless and bluetooth on or off? Do you have the power settings configured so that the hard drive is put to sleep when possible? Do you have anything plugged into the USB, firewire, video, auido, or network ports? How quickly do you have it put the display to sleep, and the laptop itself when just sitting there?
I have an 1Ghz G4 iBook, used, that I can get between 4 and 5 hours out of. I make sure that the brightness is all the way down as far as it can go without going off, I have the speakers turned off, the wireless is only on when I need to check email, or look at a website, I have it set to put the disk to sleep when possible, put the display to sleep after 5 minuets, and the computer to sleep after 10 minuets, and I make sure that any program I want to use is launched before I unplug it from the wall, and I don't shut it down, only put it to sleep.
Another thing to remember is that a battery will not give it's best profromance until it has been charged and completly drianed about a dozen times too.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Reset SMU and recondition battery

Click on then links^^^^^:embarased


----------

